# Passwort vergessen



## lohokla (24. Mai 2003)

Hab gerade Suse 8.2 installiert und wollte ein Benutzterkonto mit leeren Benutzternamen erstellen, aber mit Passwort. Dannach kam eine Fehlermeldung oder Hinweis, den ich aber dummerweise aus Reflex wegegdrückt habe ohne ihn zu lesen  
Nach der Installation hab ich probiert mich also nur mit Passwort und ohne Benutzternamen einzuloggen - geht nicht. Dann versuchte ich mich als root einzuloggen (Benutzername "root" oder?) und root-Passwort eingegeben - geht nicht.
Da es das erste Mal ist, dass ich mich mit Linux befasse bin ich überfordert. Muss ich neuinstallieren oder gibt es auch einen schnelleren, bequemeren Weg?


----------



## melmager (25. Mai 2003)

wenn du als root nicht mehr in das sytem kommst hilft nur noch eine neue Installation

sprich user root / passsword kein reinkommen = alles zu spät

kleiner hinweis am rande
Linux berücksichtigt gross / kleinschreibung ! 
zb Passwort Test und eingabe test und du kommst nicht rein


----------

